

Show HN: Hand-picked templates and themes - iatek
http://www.templatestash.com

======
ArtDev
Looks cool but it errored out. How is your caching mechanism? are you using
Cloudflare? "

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details. "
[http://www.templatestash.com/c/one-page-
apps](http://www.templatestash.com/c/one-page-apps)

------
huac
Not immediately clear what the frontpage leaderboard is (maybe b/c all-caps,
maybe a lot of white space, maybe no title, I don't know).

Would be nice to filter the front page leaderboard (or zeroboard, or whatever)
by type of template (if I'm looking for Wordpress templates, I don't care
about the others, etc).

~~~
iatek
thx for the feedback

------
Immortalin
Suggestion: Add some Drupal themes.

------
iatek
Thanks for checking it out. It's back up. It's on nodejs using express connect
cache.

